
Web emulator for DCPU-16 - pros
http://0x10co.de/
======
pooriaazimi
This one is a 1700+ line _operating system_ (AtlasOS, a multi-process capable
DCPU-16 Operating System):

<http://0x10co.de/ghekp>

just amazing. The code is apparently available at
<https://github.com/Noxer/AtlasOS>.

~~~
samstave
Things like this make me feel so stupid. :(

------
archgoon
One of the cool things about the website is the ease of forking snippets.

When the Word of Notch gave information on how input would work, previous code
written using alternative schemes broke.

The snake game, <http://0x10co.de/cdbk1>, was one of these programs. However,
it wasn't too long before people started hacking on it and started forking the
code. Here's a version at the bottom of the fork tree:

<http://0x10co.de/hbcdo>

One draw back is that the newer versions don't show up on the top programs
page (since people find out about the original first, and the fixes later) and
give the illusion that website doesn't work properly.

------
pagekalisedown
(Not to get too meta, but..) I really like the domain name. It looked like
"0x10 code" when I first saw it.

~~~
there
That's the point. <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_hack>

~~~
AlexCP
This website <http://domai.nr> help finding such domain names.

------
AUmrysh
I was going to suggest that you add a quick reference, but then I saw that it
was on the right. It would be cool if the quick reference had stuff about the
[addr] and :jmplabel and PC crash use, but other than that I am highly
impressed with this site!

------
angersock
Great work on the web emulator!

So--and forgive my ignorance here--is there actually a spec up for things like
hardware interrupts, IDTs, trap vectors, whatever?

This all seems of limited utility until we know how the machine is actually
structured.

~~~
deliciouscoffee
This is the only spec that we have to work with:
<http://0x10c.com/doc/dcpu-16.txt> . Notch said he's reviewed quite a bit of
feedback on the spec and to expect revisions although it may be a while.

The rest of our information comes from Notch's tweets. Interrupts are
unlikely. IO is memory mapped. There's been some guessing about display and
keyboard but nothing set in stone.

------
jazzychad
shameless self promotion: i also wrote a dcpu emulator pastebin at
<http://dcpubin.com/> as a weekend exercise to learn heroku and mongodb. it's
definitely not as pretty as 0x10code, though. i've also decided not to
implement some features (like keyboard input) until an official spec is
released for them. maybe that's the wrong choice, not sure. anyway, it's a fun
project to hack on. the code is here: <https://github.com/jazzychad/dcpubin>

------
iuguy
It would be really cool if there was a link to the spec[1], some examples or a
tutorial with this.

[1] - <http://0x10c.com/doc/dcpu-16.txt>

------
pyxy
<http://0x10co.de/ylv5v> \- useful map of screen color codes if you are going
to draw.

As I see most of sketches are related to printing on screen ;)

------
Frozenlock
I had to send the author some Bitcoins; he made it feel like the most natural
thing in the world!

------
pyxy
Feature request: ability to vote up

Views counter is not very useful really: sketches from top are getting more
views, random view is adding chaos. Voting up would be very good tool to
identify interesting programs.

------
mappum
Also, the founder is an 18-year-old that applied for ycombinator. Hi.

------
indiefan
At this point, I'm just waiting for people to start releasing games centered
around the DCPU-16 before Notch even releases his.

~~~
Tichy
Is it open source, I mean, are others free to use it in their games?

------
JEBailey
neat. I took a look at the code base and there is a number of files with a
jade extension. Anybody know what language/framework that is?

~~~
jasonkostempski
Jade - robust, elegant, feature rich template engine for nodejs:
<https://github.com/visionmedia/jade>

~~~
judofyr
Ugh, what a crappy description. What about "Jade: Haml-style, indentation-
based, interpolation template engine for Node.js"?

------
tonyrice
This is actually quite entertaining :)

------
dos1
The debugger is great! Until this came along I was really struggling to figure
out how to write any kind of code for this DCPU thing. I don't have a
background in assembly or really any sort of low level programming. The
debugger makes the code a lot more approachable for someone like me!

~~~
mappum
However running stuff in it locks up the browser a little bit. I will
definitely improve on that, but I'm glad it is at least useful.

